# mobility scooters???



## Pete68 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,
my mum is moving to portugal next year, she hasn't decided yet between Lisbon or further south, but she has mobility issues. She has been told that you cant get decent mobility scooter in Portugal so will have to take hers from the UK (its a very hefty robust contraption) and have the power adapted. Is this true? Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated as the google search I've done doesnt bring many suppliers up.


----------

